# Lime Cola, Lineville, Ala.  (need info)



## Jody35150 (Apr 20, 2011)

In my search for Lineville, Alabama, bottles I heard of one I was unfaniliar with.

 The only description I have is that it was an ACL, and somewhere on this Lime Cola bottle were the words "25th Anniversary" and "Lineville, Ala.".

 I have no doubt that other cities had this anniversary bottle, and wondered if anyone could help me with a date or time frame.  

 Any history or reference would be appreciated.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Jody, it's probably one of the 'enjoyed for over 20 years' bottles.  Here's mine, from Greenville.  I haven't seen one from Lineville, but I suspect it's this type of bottle.  These are from the 1940s.


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, Jerry.  If you have any extra Linevilles please let me know.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 20, 2011)

When Lime-Cola renewed their trademark in 1949 they claimed use since 1915. 

 I found an invoice dated 1912 from the Montgomery AL home office showing trade mark in use.

 20 Years would place the bottle in the 1930's.


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for the input.   

 The ACL bottle was described to me specifically as a "25th Anniversary" version.  

 Twenty-five years after the 1914 bottle in your pic would have the anniversary bottle, if it even existed, coming out in time for the '39 Worlds Fair.  Just a thought.

 Again, thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm full of questions today and wondering if the various references to anniversary dates is referring to the brand itself or to the anniversary of specific bottlers?  If bottlers, this may explain the 20 year vs. the 25 year designation.  ???

 SPBOB


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a good question, SPBOB.  I hope to be able to answer it soon.


----------

